# Question about app intergration and themeing



## undzis (Oct 5, 2011)

Im currently running the newest infinity rom. I cant seem to get my facebook contact pics to update and most of which have the defualt blank icon. Any way to get the profile pics in my contact list to update from facebook? Is this a possible issue because facebook isnt intergrated into the rom? Is there a way to intergrate Facebook into the rom? I notice when i stalled FB i can only syc contacts and not calander. Is there a way to syc both?

Secondly, My wife was wanting a theme she found but it was for old ee4 roms. Is there a easy tut to themeing? If i can figure out how to theme I wouldnt mind doing a couple of themes to keep our roms lookinf fresh. Lastly, i really like the theme thats in infinty. only thing i would like to change is the overglow when scrolling. i wanted to change it from yellowish tone to the light blue thats in the rom in a few places. How do i change that? Is there a way to change just that without creating a whole theme?


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

In regards to Facebook. Go into settings > Accounts & Sync > and then remove Facebook. As soon as it's removed add it back in and choose "sync all contacts". Then go into your contacts and hit the menu key > press "more" > Display options > scroll down to Facebook and then uncheck "all contacts". That will make the pics appear for all of your Google contacts.

Can't help you out with the theme question.


----------

